# "Chris", His Clones, and Others



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Good morning campers....

Well some people simple can't take a hint.... and are persistant in trying to get their "point" accross.

The admins and mods are trying to do everything we can to keep this banned user from returning.... However, by the nature of the internet we can only get to things so fast, so quickly.

It takes a few posts by a "new" user for us to confirm that it is in fact our "friend"

We know it is frustrating, but the pattern is very clear... after a few posts, the "new" poster shows us his real colors.

It's kinda funny, that he must think he can fool us for long. 
In fact he doesn't fool us at all, we just need to make "sure"

So from the Stooges (Myself, Donnie, Clint) and our Shemp (Mike)
And the other Admins...

Our appologize... We are trying to keep this a valuable forum.

Going forward... Report the posts instead of replying and firing back in the public threads. This way if one of the mods aren't around, one of the senior Admins will see the report and can try to take action.

Our leash is going to be very short..... but it does take some time to make sure we are doing the right thing. We don't want to be on a witch hunt, and people are innocent until proven guilty (beyond a reasonable doubt) 

But we have enough of a pattern now, that we should be able to figure things out rather quickly.

Earl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well I think you "Stooges" have done a great job trying to keep everything sain here. Thanks for all your efforts!

:icon_hroc 

You are correct Earl. It's best to ignore and report.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Ditto.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

From another one of "The Stooges".............:lol: 

Thanks.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I wanna be Curly


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you all. You do an excellent job of dispersing info and dispelling missinformation.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

As an adim/moderator of an internet forum I can sympathize with the situation and say that I understand. My hat is off to anyone who takes on the job of moderator. You do a good job here!


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

The internet calls these idiots "Trolls". I call them a nice diversion at times, quite funny, and rather entertaining. I know it is a pain for mods and such to have these people hit the boards from time to time, but hey-----it gives the rest of us a chance to tell someone off "to their face" and vent some of the frustration we feel over the R-15. And they make no bones about proving what idiots they are!!!!! We are obliged to help them in their quest!

So do not feel you are failing if you do not immediately detect that one of these pests is stalking the board-------THEY POST HERE AT THEIR OWN PERIL!!!!!! __WE WILL__ take care of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, while posting I should mention I had a gosh awful fright today. I had a repair fellow come over. Was getting that "looking for signal on sat. in 2". I knew the problem was a corroded connector, but after he put a couple of new connectors on, there STILL was no signal. Now mind you, this was on my R-10!!!!!!

He determined the #2 receiver was dead and called in to tell them to find me a new receiver-IT WOULD HAVE TO BE ANOTHER R-15!!!! Lord help me!!!!!!!!!

Well, being stubborn, and a mix of German/English, I decided to try switching the cables on the receiver myself. Plus I remembered that at one point when I had been messing around out at the dish with the cables I got things mixed up and was getting the error message ON THE R-15!!! So I figured it just couldn't be a dead receiver.

WELL............turned out that the little copper wire was squashed over to the side of the connector, and not going into the little hole. I straightened it out, plugged that cable in, and VOILA!!!!!!!!! Signal to both receivers!!!!!!! Thank You God!!!!!!!!!

The thought of having to live with no Tivo programming was sooooooo discouraging. I was seriously thinking of just re-activating one of my HDVR2!!!!!

I got the R-15 for free, and only paid $75 for the R-10, and when either of them dies, and my HDVR2s are both dead, then I will get a regular Direct TV receiver AND A TIVO!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes there really are trolls, in the form of Gremlins, that attack our equipment!!!!! Trolls are easier to deal with-----them Gremlins can get really annoying!!! (Had to throw that in to keep on "topic", lol.)

And I am definitely a friend----been around since about 2001. Had to change my user name for some reason, once and lost credit for all my posts (all maybe 200 of them, lol). But I still say trolls can be fun....as long as you know WHAT to feed them, and WHEN to feed them!!!!!!!

Carole


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

I feel like a troll, ranting and raving about my issues with the R15, but sadly enough, I am just venting my true feelings .


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

masterwolfe said:


> I feel like a troll, ranting and raving about my issues with the R15, but sadly enough, I am just venting my true feelings .


You state valid concerns and also add helpful things to many threads. So a troll you're not.  Well unless you are actually a troll and if you are do you live under a bridge like that book? :lol:


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> You state valid concerns and also add helpful things to many threads. So a troll you're not.  Well unless you are actually a troll and if you are do you live under a bridge like that book? :lol:


Well....... eh..... I hate to admit it, but..... :lol: :nono:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for keeping the site clear of trolls. You guys are doing a great job!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments...

The thread has served it's purpose.... 

So it is unstuck...


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I ran across this a few years back and laughed my [email protected]@ off so I thought I would share :

----

Gilbert & Sullivan Online
(sung to the tune of "I am the very model of a modern Major General")
Author Unknown

I am the very model of a Newsgroup personality.
I intersperse obscenity with tedious banality.
Addresses I have plenty of, both genuine and ghosted too,
On all the countless newsgroups that my drivel is cross-posted to.
Your bandwidth I will fritter with my whining and my snivelling,
And you're the one who pays the bill, downloading all my drivelling.
My enemies are numerous, and no-one would be blaming you
For cracking my head open after I've been rudely flaming you.

I hate to lose an argument (by now I should be used to it).
I wouldn't know a valid point if I was introduced to it.
My learning is extensive but consists of mindless trivia,
Designed to fan my ego, which is larger than Bolivia.
The comments that I vomit forth, disguised as jest and drollery,
Are really just an exercise in unremitting trollery.
I say I'm frank and forthright, but that's merely lies and vanity,
The gibberings of one who's at the limits of his sanity.

If only I could get a life, as many people tell me to;
If only Mom could find a circus freak-show she could sell me to;
If I go off to Zanzibar to paint the local scenery;
If I lose all my fingers in a mishap with machinery;
If I survive to twenty, which is somewhat problematical;
If what I post was more mature, or slightly more grammatical;
If I could learn to spell a bit, and maybe even punctuate;
Would I still be the loathsome and objectionable punk you hate?

But while I have this tiresome urge to prance around and show my face,
It simply isn't safe for normal people here in cyberspace.
To stick me in Old Sparky and turn on the electricity
Would be a fitting punishment for my egocentricity.
I always have the last word; so, with uttermost finality,
That's all from me, the model of a Newsgroup personality.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats funny.


----------



## masterwolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

ROFLMAO wohlfie


----------

